# [SOLVED] Can't Renew IP address. Limited or No Connectivity



## DenverW1 (Aug 4, 2007)

Hi fellow Techies,

I have a rather odd issue. As of recently my internet connection has failed at home. When my pc starts I am immediately welcomed by a limited to no connectivity error in my sys trey. When IE is opened i get IE can't display the web page.

PC:
HP desktop
Hardwired directly to Comcast Cable Modem via Ethernet cord
NIC is onboard 

Things I've done already:

Tried alternate Ethernet cord
Netsh Winsock Reset
chkdsk/f
Checked Lan settings under network settings and made sure auto ip addy was enabled.
IP config throws the 169 ip
I have no DNS or Default gateway.
When I try to get a new IP ipconfig /renew
It waits for ever and eventually times out.
Of course I unplugged the modem and reset it. 
Window System Restore
Disabled Windows Firewall.
Ping my NIC card >> ping 127.0.0.1
Got four fast responses.
I uninstalled my NIC card and then ran found new hardware.
NIC card reinstalled no problem
AVG, Adaware, Spybot, CCleaner

Can't remember if i did anything else.
I also called comcast and spoke with tier 1 tech support who new nothing and just read SOP's to me for about 45min. I told him when i ran IPconfig i'm not getting a DEFAULT GATEWAY.
he had no idea what that meant and would just move on to the next step on his SOP.
At the end of the call he had the nerve to tell me its my comp and call HP!!! Needless to say i wasn't happy with him. 

Anyone have any ideas?? If you need any other information please ask. Anyhelp is appreciative. 
Thanks alot Techies!!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Can't Renew IP address. Limited or No Connectivity*

First off, did you do the full stack reset for XP-SP2?

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.



Next, does the modem get a solid data light?

Have you tested another machine on the connection (remember to power cycle the modem)? Perhaps a friend with a laptop?



Finally, if the on-board NIC has a hardware issue, this would be the indications. Have you considered picking up a cheap PCI NIC and installing it to replace the on-board NIC?


----------



## DenverW1 (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: Can't Renew IP address. Limited or No Connectivity*

Thanks JohnWill for the insight. I of course have already reset the modem several times. 

I haven't tried "TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2" I will try this tonight and try and respond tomorrow. 

I have reset the winsock catalog > CMD > netsh winsock reset.
I didn't try netsh winsock reset catalog; i believe it is the same thing. 

I have tried the connection with my work Laptop and it connects to it fine. I haven't really done much with it then though, just made sure it could connect. I also have xboxLIVE and it can connect but for how long. It was dropping signal (signing me out of XBL and resigning me back in) about every 5-10 minutes. So the internet is there i just believe it is constantly dropping signal which u may not notice when connected to a normal PC, but u def. notice it when connected to xboxLIVE.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Can't Renew IP address. Limited or No Connectivity*

With the work laptop connected to the line, try this.

Register at DSLReports and run their Line Quality Tests. Post a link to the results here.


----------



## DenverW1 (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: Can't Renew IP address. Limited or No Connectivity*

Hey man sorry I never replied. A couple days later I took my modem to a local center and said I wanted a new one. They gave me a new one free of charge no problem. I got it home hooked it up, router to PC and 360 all hard wired and it worked great. I just had some really bad 1st tier comcast techs telling me BS because they didn't know anything. Anyways thanks for your help, although I needed a new modem like i thought all along. Just had some people calling themselves techs telling me the modem was fine. :4-dontkno


----------

